# Verbesserungsvorschläge XENFORO Oberfläche / Handling



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Gestern wurde ja bereits darüber diskutiert, da bis jetzt noch nichts
geschehen ist nehme ich es mal kurz in die Hand.

Was sind eure Verbesserungsvorschläge und Änderungswünsche an der neuen Forenoberfläche.

@Markus
@rostiger Nagel
@Ralle
@Larry Laffer 
@volker


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Mal meine ersten Vorschläge, was mir so aufgefallen ist.

-Es wäre schön wenn es erkennbarer wäre, wer der Themenstarter ist ( es steht zwar an 1-2 Stellen aber gerade auf dem Handy
  dauert es bis man dies findet, vor allem wenn es schon zahlreiche längere Beiträge gibt. Man muss dann auf dem Handy viel scrollen )
-Wenn die Emailbenachrichtigung zu einem Beitrag wieder den Textinhalt des neuen Beitrages enthalten würde wäre auch nicht schlecht.
-Wenn wieder mehr Informationen unter dem BenutzerLogo links von einem Beitrag stehen würden ( wie lange schon angemeldet, woher kommt    jemand, Anzahl der Beiträge..... ).
-Eine Möglichkeit bei der Anwahl von einem Beitrag, auf den ersten oder letzten Beitrag zu springen ( bei "neuesten" springt mein Handy
 immer auf den letzten Beitrag, wähle ich frei irgendeinen Beitrag so springt es auf Beitrag #1 und ich muss ( auf dem Handy etwas mühsam )
 auf die letzte Seite springen.
-Freundschaften sollten als solche benannt werden und sollten auch erst geschlossen werden wenn sie akzeptiert werden.
-Wird es wieder eine MemberMap geben?

-Diese ganzen bunten Felder von Mitgliedern ohne Bild finde ich etwas zu bunt. Gerade wenn man eine Übersichsseite
 offen hat, wirkt das für jemand der an meinem PC vorbeigeht und auf den Bildschirm schaut ggf. wie eine Spieleseite o.ä.
 Das alte Forum war hier ja etwas konservativer ( oder seriöser  ). Vielleicht gibt es hier ja eine Möglichkeit, dies etwas
 dezenter zu gestalten.



PS:
Das ist alles keine Kritik, nur Vorschläge. Ich bin dankbar für dieses Forum.


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> -Diese ganzen bunten Felder von Mitgliedern ohne Bild finde ich etwas zu bunt. Gerade wenn man eine Übersichsseite
> offen hat, wirkt das für jemand der an meinem PC vorbeigeht und auf den Bildschirm schaut ggf. wie eine *Spieleseite *o.ä.
> Das alte Forum war hier ja etwas konservativer ( oder seriöser  ). Vielleicht gibt es hier ja eine Möglichkeit, dies etwas
> dezenter zu gestalten.


Aber das ist doch unser Spielplatz 

Ich fände ein Button in der Titelzeile (die ja nie verschwindet) gut der einen eine ebene höher bringt. Auf dem Handy ist sonst ziemlich viel scrollen nötig.
Ansonsten finde ich es vom Design wirklich sehr gut. Die Suchfunktion ist der burner.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

Zusätzlich zu DeltaMikeAir noch ein paar Anregungen:

Kann man den Avatar neben dem Editor-Feld entfernen bzw. das Eingabefeld etwas deutlicher abheben vom restlichen Chatverlauf? Beim Durchscrollen hat es mich jetzt schon mehrfach irritiert: Beim Lesen erwartet man einen weiteren Beitrag, weil es genau so aussieht wie ein Beitragsfeld. Beim Antworten sucht man das Eingabefeld, weil es eben nicht das letzte Feld der Seite ist, denn unten kommen ja noch die "Similar threads".

Im Eingabefeld wäre es schön, wenn das Smiley-Fenster automatisch schließen würde nach dem Einfügen. Gerade auf dem Handy ist das umständlich, weil es fast das ganze Bild einnimmt.

Die Tasten, um durch die Seiten zu blättern auf die rechte Seite, bitte. Links ist unergonomisch - finde ich.

Das Icon der Webseite funktioniert schon   Danke!

Gibt es die Foren-Software her, Benachrichtigungen an den Browser zu schicken, so daß z.B. bei geöffneter Webseite kleine Popups erscheinen, wenn sich ein abboniertes Thema aktualisiert? Ähnlich wie bei im Browser geöffneten Chat-Programmen... Das würde vielleicht auch den Eintrag "da war ich zu langsam" verringern


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...Die Suchfunktion ist der burner.


Die Suchfunktion ist sehr gut. Was ich auch sehr gut finde ist, wenn man einen neuen Beitrag erstellt und einen Titel eingibt,
dann werden einen direkt ähnliche Themen angezeigt so dass man leichter darauf kommt, das es da schon einen Beitrag zu gibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Was mir auch gerade aufgefallen ist, anscheinend kann man ca. 1 Stunde nachdem ein Beitrag erstellt wurde, diesen nicht mehr ändern bzw. korrigieren ( also Funktion "Bearbeiten" wird ausgeblendet ):



Somit kann ich z.B. Rechtschreibfehler oder sonstiges nachträglich nicht mehr korrigieren.


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

Mir hat schon im alten Forum gefehlt, dass beim Rückwärtsblättern durch einen Thread bei Anwählen der *vorigen* Seite nicht zum ersten sondern zum letzten Beitrag dieser Seite gesprungen wird. Im Prinzip, als ob ich nur einen Post höher scrollen würde.


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was mir auch gerade aufgefallen ist, anscheinend kann man ca. 1 Stunde nachdem ein Beitrag erstellt wurde, diesen nicht mehr ändern bzw. korrigieren ( also Funktion "Bearbeiten" wird ausgeblendet ):
> ...
> Somit kann ich z.B. Rechtschreibfehler oder sonstiges nachträglich nicht mehr korrigieren.


Andererseits ist es ein gewisser Schutz vor diesem hier:


hucki schrieb:


> Der Eröffnungspost ist vom TE mit den q (vermutlich wegen der erforderlichen Mindestzeichen) nachträglich unkenntlich gemacht worden.


Mir würde aber ein weiterhin mögliches Editieren auch besser gefallen.
Ansonsten kann man solche Beiträge ja melden und vermutlich ggf. auch Wiederherstellen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es ein gewisser Schutz vor diesem hier:


Das ist halt auch die absolute Ausnahme ( hier ). Da fände ich es sinniger, die Bearbeitung weiterhin zuzulassen.
Ansonsten bleiben Rechtschreibfehler / Formfehler / falsche Erklärungen so stehen ohne die Möglichkeit dies schnell richtig zu stellen...

Und melden... das ist ja auch Zusatzaufwand für die Admins.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch die absolute Ausnahme ( hier ). Da fände ich es sinniger, die Bearbeitung weiterhin zuzulassen.
> Ansonsten bleiben Rechtschreibfehler / Formfehler / falsche Erklärungen so stehen ohne die Möglichkeit dies schnell richtig zu stellen...
> 
> Und melden... das ist ja auch Zusatzaufwand für die Admins.


Falls es möglich ist, wäre es schön, wenn ein Hinweis auf nachträglich geänderte Einträge im Chatverlauf sichtbar wird.

Beispiel: Drei Beiträge weisen auf fehlende Informationen im Starteintrag hin. Der TE entscheidet sich, diese über "Bearbeiten" im ersten Beitrag hinzuzufügen (gab es bereits mehrfach). Dann bekommen die, die bereits im Thread sind, keinen Hinweis darauf, nur "Neu"-Leser, die wieder von oben anfangen, zu lesen.
Schön wäre dann z.B. ein Hinweis/Eintrag nach dem vierten Thread - also chronologisch eingeordnet - daß der erste Eintrag geändert wurde.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie schwer das zu realisieren ist und momentan sind wir jetzt in der Wünsch-Dir-Was-Ecke angelangt  
Aber wenn wir schon jemanden in die Wüste schicken, um ein Forum neu aufzusetzen 😜
Noch einmal: Vielen Dank für das Engagement!!!


----------



## Ludewig (28 Mai 2021)

1. In einem anderen Forum kann man seinen Beitrag nur korrigieren, solange nichts Neues folgt. Fände ich besser

2. Ich möchte wieder *Danke* sagen können.


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und melden... das ist ja auch Zusatzaufwand für die Admins.


Mit melden hatte ich auch die wenigen solch gelöschter Eröffnungsposts gemeint, wenn das Editieren ohne Zeitablauf möglich ist.
Falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

> 2. Ich möchte wieder *Danke* sagen können.



Gibt es auch im neuen Forum die Möglichkeit, den "Hilfreichsten Beitrag" zu kennzeichnen?


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

Fällt mir gerade auf: Kann man eigentlich Zitate bearbeiten, ohne den Bezug zum Original zu verlieren?

Ich habe gerade auf die zwei " geklickt, dann war das Zitat kein Zitat mehr und ich konnte editieren. Wenn ich dann aber wieder den Rest als Zitat kennzeichne, ist natürlich der Bezug zum Original verloren.


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade auf: Kann man eigentlich Zitate bearbeiten, ohne den Bezug zum Original zu verlieren?



Ganz rechts, der 2. Button.
Umschalten des Zitats in den BBCode-Modus. Dann kannst Du wieder zerlegen, kopieren, bearbeiten ... wie früher:


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf die zwei " geklickt, dann war das Zitat kein Zitat mehr und ich konnte editieren. Wenn ich dann aber wieder den Rest als Zitat kennzeichne, ist natürlich der Bezug zum Original verloren.


----------



## JSEngineering (28 Mai 2021)

Danke, hab gerade gemerkt, daß man im Zitat direkt ändern kann 🤦‍♂️
Gewöhnungsphase... 
Ist aber klasse, daß man jetzt einen Beitrag mehrfach als Zitat einfügen kann!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Diese Anzeige "Neueste Profilnachrichten" in der Übersicht "Aktuelles" finde
ich auch eher überflüssig da hier eigentlich nur uninteressantes steht:


----------



## Heinileini (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PS:
> Das ist alles keine Kritik, nur Vorschläge. Ich bin dankbar für dieses Forum.


Natürlich ist das alles Kritik, Michael! Gut so und weiter so!

Du meinst damit, dass es kein Meckern um des Meckerns willen ist.
Ich weiss gar nicht, warum das Wort Kritik fälschlicherweise so oft diesen negativen Beigeschmack hat ...


----------



## blimaa (28 Mai 2021)

Hi
Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, man muss relativ weit runter scrollen mit dem Handy um auf eine weitere Seite oder auf die letzte zu kommen.
Schön wäre es z.B. wenn die Auswahl (zur nächste Seite/ letzte Seite) auch oben auf der Seite wäre.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## wee (28 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

gibt es ein dark Theme fuer das neue Forum?

Vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Baeumen nicht !


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

Ich find' dieses:


> Bist du sicher, dass du alle Foren als gelesen markieren möchtest?


irgendwie nervig ...
🤪


----------



## JSEngineering (29 Mai 2021)

Im Firefox mobil habe ich immer 2 hellgraue flimmernde waagerechte Balken, sobald ich im Editorfeld was schreibe.
Für den Fall, dass es da noch irgendwo Settings für Kompatibilität gibt...


----------



## Heinileini (29 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich find' dieses:
> 
> irgendwie nervig ...
> 🤪


Damit muss man wohl leben, hucki.
Solche Rückfragen sind üblich, wenn es darum geht, dass irgendwelche Informationen endgültig gelöscht werden sollen. Die Funktion könnte ja (ausnahmsweise mal) versehentlich angewählt worden sein ...

Mir ist z.B. unter DOS immer die Rückfrage beim (Disketten-)Formatieren sauer aufgestossen:
"Diese Funktion löscht alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse. Sind Sie sicher? (J/N)" - ich hoffe ich hab's sinngemäss richtig zitiert.
Da ich die Funktion nicht selbst programmiert hatte, war ich mir natürlich nie sicher, sondern immer geneigt, die Frage wahrheitsgemäss mit nein zu beantworten.  (Das konnte leicht in eine EndlosSchleife führen ... 🤢 )


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2021)

🤔 
Der Beitrag selbst wird ja nicht gelöscht und unter Aktuelles findet man die auch anschließend noch in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge.
Im alten Forum kam auch keine Sicherheitsfrage, allerdings musste man dafür vorher ein Dropdown anwählen.

Das für mich wirklich Nervige dabei ist aber auch eher die Entfernung zwischen den beiden Button, wenn man alles mit dem Touchpad bedient.
Das war bei dem Dropdown nah beieinander und für ein solches wäre momentan z.B. oben neben den Mitgliedern Platz.
Der Button "Foren als gelesen markieren" wirkt an seiner jetzigen Stelle IMHO eh' irgendwie deplatziert.
😜


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Mai 2021)

Für die "User des Jahres" könnte man vielleicht so ein goldenen Stern mit Jahreszahl einfügen. Bei mtb-news.de wird auch Xenforo genutzt, da bekommen das die Benutzer mit einem Bike der Woche, sieht z.B. dieser Thread:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neu...itter-generation.942843/page-10#post-17457748 bei Post #236


----------



## Heinileini (29 Mai 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Für die "User des Jahres" könnte man vielleicht so ein goldenen Stern mit Jahreszahl einfügen.


Dann brauchen wir aber auch MultiSterne mit vielen JahresZahlen - ich denke dabei vor allem an Harald! 

(Ich habe nicht nachgeforscht, aber ich schätze, Harald tummelt sich schon jenseits vom FünfSterneUser!)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir aber auch MultiSterne mit vielen JahresZahlen - ich denke dabei vor allem an Harald!
> 
> (Ich habe nicht nachgeforscht, aber ich schätze, Harald tummelt sich schon jenseits vom FünfSterneUser!)


Dafür könnte man ja so leicht gestapelte Versionen von Sternen erstellen. Führt insofern vielleicht dazu, dass auch andere diesen Stern haben wollen und sich ins Zeug legen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dafür könnte man ja so leicht gestapelte Versionen von Sternen erstellen. Führt insofern vielleicht dazu, dass auch andere diesen Stern haben wollen und sich ins Zeug legen.


Ich weiß nicht, macht man das hier nicht aus Freude an der Technik, um mit Gleichgesinnten in Kontakt zu stehen, Probleme gemeinsam zu lösen und sich auszutauschen über Technik... Und nicht um irgendwelchen GIF Sternchen hinterher zu jagen. Ich finde das auf dem Siemens Forum schon schräg, mit "Großmeistern", " Platin Mitglied"....


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Mai 2021)

Kann es sein, dass eine (negative) Eigenschaft/Einstellung vom alten Forum übernommen wurde. Ich habe gerade einen Thread erstellt, unter "Aktuelles" erscheint dieser, aber nicht unter "Neue Beiträge".


----------



## JesperMP (31 Mai 2021)

Es fehlt mir die "Danke" und "Besten Antwort" Buttons.
Es gibt die neuen "Like" Button, aber eine Like ist nicht dasselbe wie eine Danke.
Z.B. Hier warnt Martin Glarner über ein Problem mit TIA V17. Das Problem gefällt mir nicht (kann nicht 'liken') aber ich wurde gerne Martin dafür bedanken.


Martin Glarner schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> Bei meinem ersten Test funktioniert nach der Installation von STEP V5.7 das WinCC flexible nicht mehr. WCCF neu installieren hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## hucki (31 Mai 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es gibt die neuen "Like" Button, aber eine Like ist nicht dasselbe wie eine Danke.


🤔  Allerdings werden alle Deine früheren "Danke" jetzt als "Like" angezeigt.

Vielleicht kann ja die Icon-Leiste über'm Like (die ich gerade mal mit dem Wow bei Jesper getestet habe) mit etwas Passerenden erweitert werden.


----------



## JSEngineering (31 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> 🤔
> Der Beitrag selbst wird ja nicht gelöscht und unter Aktuelles findet man die auch anschließend noch in der zeitlichen Reihenfolge.
> Im alten Forum kam auch keine Sicherheitsfrage, allerdings musste man dafür vorher ein Dropdown anwählen.
> 
> ...


Warum gibt's den Button eigentlich nur unter "Neue Beträge", aber nicht unter "Aktuelles"?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Mai 2021)

Wird es hier später wieder einen Code Tag geben oder habe ich diese Funktion nur übersehen?

Kann man ein Thema als gelöst markieren?

Kann man die hilfreichste Antwort markieren?


----------



## JSEngineering (31 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wird es hier später wieder einen Code Tag geben oder habe ich diese Funktion nur übersehen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 54551


Danke, die Funktion kann ja richtig was. Mit Farbe 

Test:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<OnlineHelpConfiguration xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema_instance" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">
    <Product>Machine Expert</Product>
    <ProductVersion>V2.0</ProductVersion>
    <ServerAddress>https://product-help.schneider-electric.com</ServerAddress>
    <SupportedLanguages>
        <SupportedLanguage>en</SupportedLanguage>
        <SupportedLanguage>de</SupportedLanguage>
        <SupportedLanguage>es</SupportedLanguage>
        <SupportedLanguage>fr</SupportedLanguage>
        <SupportedLanguage>it</SupportedLanguage>
        <SupportedLanguage>zh-CHS</SupportedLanguage>
    </SupportedLanguages>
    <DownloadPathRegistryKey>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\>
</OnlineHelpConfiguration>
```


----------



## hucki (2 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wird es hier später wieder einen Code Tag geben oder habe ich diese Funktion nur übersehen?


Die Hilfe (unten rechts) dazu ist auch interessant: BBCodes


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

Ich kopier das mal hier in die Vorschläge:


hucki schrieb:


> Im alten Forum erschienen Geburtstagskinder ja auf der Startseite des Forums, wo man das dann doch etwas eher mitbekommt.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na vielleicht wird ja noch was geändert, so dass man es einfacher sieht.


----------



## hucki (6 Juni 2021)

Wenn ich im Siemens-Forum per Zurück-Button des Browsers wieder auf die Startseite gehe, wird diese dabei automatisch aktualisiert.
Hier nicht, sondern ich muss manuell auf Aktualisieren drücken.

Ersteres empfinde ich angenehmer.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Juni 2021)

Ich habe (gefühlt) eine Inkonsistenz beim Verhalten der Beitragslisten:
Im alten Forum war es so, wenn man auf den Titel klickt, daß man zum ersten Beitrag des Threads kommt. Wenn man auf den Link vom letzten Post klickt, kommt man zum letzten Post.
Dieses Verhalten scheint mir im neuen Forum nicht konsistent: Bei ungelesenen Themen gelange ich bei Klick auf den Titel trotzdem meistens zum letzten Post, anstatt zum ersten. Bei gelesenen Threads ist das Verhalten "korrekt". Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Bei ungelesenen Themen gelange ich bei Klick auf den Titel trotzdem meistens zum letzten Post, anstatt zum ersten.


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei mir ist es auch so, ich müsste mal schauen, ob es sich am Handy / PC gleich verhält.


----------



## hucki (8 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich habe (gefühlt) eine Inkonsistenz beim Verhalten der Beitragslisten:
> Im alten Forum war es so, wenn man auf den Titel klickt, daß man zum ersten Beitrag des Threads kommt. Wenn man auf den Link vom letzten Post klickt, kommt man zum letzten Post.
> Dieses Verhalten scheint mir im neuen Forum nicht konsistent: Bei ungelesenen Themen gelange ich bei Klick auf den Titel trotzdem meistens zum letzten Post, anstatt zum ersten. Bei gelesenen Threads ist das Verhalten "korrekt". Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Bei mir nicht zum Letzten, sondern zum ersten Ungelesenen.
Und das ist IMHO auch gut so. 👍


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juni 2021)

> Bei mir nicht zum Letzten, sondern zum ersten Ungelesenen.


Ich glaube es macht einen Unterschied, auf welchem Gerät man arbeitet ( PC / Handy ).


----------



## hucki (8 Juni 2021)

Ja, bei mir auch. 
Obwohl ich am Handy eigentlich auch Desktop eingestellt habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich habe (gefühlt) eine Inkonsistenz beim Verhalten der Beitragslisten:
> Im alten Forum war es so, wenn man auf den Titel klickt, daß man zum ersten Beitrag des Threads kommt. Wenn man auf den Link vom letzten Post klickt, kommt man zum letzten Post.
> Dieses Verhalten scheint mir im neuen Forum nicht konsistent: Bei ungelesenen Themen gelange ich bei Klick auf den Titel trotzdem meistens zum letzten Post, anstatt zum ersten. Bei gelesenen Threads ist das Verhalten "korrekt". Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Ich konnte das jetzt etwas nachstellen, anscheinend ist es nur unter "Neue Beiträge" so, dass immer zum letzen Beitrag gesprungen wird.
Bei aktuelles oder regulär in den Unterforen funktioniert es:

Beispiel aus dem Unterforum:



Unter "neue Beiträge" funktioniert es nicht, hier wird immer zum letzten Beitrag gesprungen:
Dies ist anscheinend nur in der Gruppe "neue Beiträge" so. An anderen Stellen wird bei einem Klick
auf das Hauptthema immer zu #1 gesprungen.


@Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2021)

Gelöscht


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2021)

Kann irgendwas gemacht werden, daß die neue Forums-Software die alten COLOR-Tags unterstützt? Oder können die Beiträge irgendwie automatisch konvertiert werden? Die jetzige Darstellung sieht bescheiden und unprofessionell aus, besonders wenn sich jemand z.B. bei Programmcode oder in FAQs viel Mühe gegeben hat, den Text verschiedenfarbig zu formatieren, z.B.:
grüner Text
roter Text
FAQ: Any-Zeiger für Datentypen

EDIT 1: komisch, in neuen Beiträgen funktionieren die Color-Tags, in bestehenden Beiträgen werden sie nicht interpretiert, siehe den verlinkten FAQ
EDIT 2: anscheinend funktionieren die nur nicht in CODE-Tags

```
[COLOR=#008000]grüner Text[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#FF0000]roter Text[/COLOR]
```

Harald


----------



## ADS_0x1 (16 Juni 2021)

Hallo Harald,

das Forum wird ja auch "intelligenter" - du ahst ja schon bei dem Code-Editor Sprachen festzulegen. Man müsste schauen, ob man für das CODE-Snippet eine eigene Sprache definieren kann, wie bspw. SCL/ST oder AWL. Dann würde der das automatisch highlighten / colorieren:





Man kann ja mal was probieren...


```
#t_n_Count1 := 1;

#t_t_AktuelleUhrzeit := DTL_TO_TOD(#i_dtl_AktuelleUhrzeitDatum);

FOR #t_n_Count1 := 1 TO 4 DO
    // Schaltpunkte
    //
    // Zeitfenster für Auswertung bilden:
    #t_t_ZeitfensterUG := #i_a_Schaltuhr.Tag[#i_dtl_AktuelleUhrzeitDatum.WEEKDAY].Schaltpunkt[#t_n_Count1].Schaltzeitpunkt;
    // Ab dem Zeitpunkt des Eintrags ein Zeitfenster von 1.5 Sekunden draufaddieren, damit aktuelle Zeit im Millisekundenbereich nicht 100% treffen muss,
    // sondern in einem Fenster liegen kann:
    #t_t_ZeitfensterOG := T_ADD(IN1:=#i_a_Schaltuhr.Tag[#i_dtl_AktuelleUhrzeitDatum.WEEKDAY].Schaltpunkt[#t_n_Count1].Schaltzeitpunkt, IN2:=T#1500ms);
  
    IF #t_t_AktuelleUhrzeit >= #t_t_ZeitfensterUG AND #t_t_AktuelleUhrzeit <= #t_t_ZeitfensterOG AND #t_t_ZeitfensterUG <> TOD#00:00:00 THEN
        // aktuelle zeit liegt im Zeitfenster des Schaltpunkts
        #t_b_Schalten := TRUE;
        #s_t_ImpulsdauerAusgang := #i_a_Schaltuhr.Tag[#i_dtl_AktuelleUhrzeitDatum.WEEKDAY].Schaltpunkt[#t_n_Count1].Einschaltdauer;
    END_IF;
END_FOR;
```

Das ist jetzt "clike", vielleicht kann man da ja was eigenes einfügen. Dann muss sich in der Zukunft niemand mehr die Mühe machen, das extra zu colorieren...

Edit: Gerade beim Bearbeiten gemerkt, dass im Code-einfügen Fenster eine andere Farbgebung dargestellt wird, als im geposteten Beitrags-Code... hier ist also noch irgendwas faul.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2021)

Das neue Design ist auch auf mobilen Geräten gut zu nutzen und Tapatalk wird nicht mehr gebraucht (Geht ja auch gar nicht mehr), eine Funktion vermisse ich jedoch schon. Bei Tapatalk erhielt man auch wenn die Anwendung "geschlossen" war Nachrichten, dass einer geantwortet hat was bei einer Webseite, wenn der Browser geschlossen ist natürlich nicht geht. Und, wie ich gerade feststellen musste, auch bei geöffnetem Browser im Handy nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Juni 2021)

Die mehr oder weniger automatische Erkennung und Behandlung von ProgrammierSprachen bei Verwendung der CODE-Tags ist/wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber ich vermisse bisher eine Variante, die unter Verwendung einer MonoSpaceSchrift auf das Entfernen "überflüssiger" Leerzeichen (z.B. bei gewollten Einrückungen) verzichtet, aber dennoch die Farben und Eigenschaften wie 'fett' und 'kursiv' ganz einfach so darstellt, wie man sie editiert hat. Ohne, dass eine wohlmeinende Automatik alles auf ein festgelegtes Schema trimmt.

Als Anwendung denke ich dabei speziell an die vielen FUP-/KOP-Bildchen, ZeitDiagramme oder SchaltBildchen, wie vor allem Harald sie so wunderschön mit ASCII-Zeichen im Editor "gestrickt" hat.


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juni 2021)

Für neue Beiträge kann man sich ja irgendein Farbschema/highlightning aussuchen. Mir geht es aber vor allem um bereits bestehende Beiträge, wo in Code-Blocks Color-Tags verwendet wurden, die jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr ausgewertet werden und als zusätzlicher Text sichtbar werden, wodurch der Programm-Quelltext fast unlesbar und unkopierbar wird, oder jegliche Spaltenanordnung völlig zerrissen wird, wie z.B. bei diesem FAQ-Beitrag: FAQ: Any-Zeiger für Datentypen
Weil jetzt alte Beiträge nicht mehr bearbeitet werden können, kann man diesen Makel auch nicht manuell beseitigen, selbst wenn man wollte.

Ein festes Syntax-Highlightning ist eigentlich auch häufig nicht erwünscht, wenn man z.B. in problematischem Code bestimmte Codeteile manuell rot oder andersfarbig einfärben/markieren will. Es gibt jede Menge Alt-Beiträge, wo Codestellen original manuell farbig markiert wurden, die jetzt total unschön dargestellt werden.

Harald


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2021)

@PN/DP 
Es sind noch mehr Dinge als das mit den Tags die nicht so sauber sind. Insbesondere due Links auf alte Beiträge im Forum. 
Hier habe ich bereits eine Lösung gefunden. Vielleicht ist euch aufgefallen, dass die alle um- bzw. weitergeleitet werden. 

Das ist jetzt erst mal OK, soll aber nicht so bleiben. Ich bastel an einer Lösung die überall in der Datenbank zu ersetzten. Allerdings habe ich einen Heidenrespekt davor... 😂

Auf diese Art kann ich dann sicher auch andere Dinge wie das mit den Farben grad ziehen.

Über einen Code-Tag für unsere Sprachen habe ich schon nachgedacht. Ich habe mich damit aber noch nicht beschäftigt und kann den Aufwand nicht einschätzen. Aber tendenziell brauchen wir da schon noch was...


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Das neue Design ist auch auf mobilen Geräten gut zu nutzen und Tapatalk wird nicht mehr gebraucht (Geht ja auch gar nicht mehr), eine Funktion vermisse ich jedoch schon. Bei Tapatalk erhielt man auch wenn die Anwendung "geschlossen" war Nachrichten, dass einer geantwortet hat was bei einer Webseite, wenn der Browser geschlossen ist natürlich nicht geht. Und, wie ich gerade feststellen musste, auch bei geöffnetem Browser im Handy nicht.



Es gibt so eine Funktion. 
Die kann wohl auch push Nachrichten senden - wenn der User zustimmt.

Ich muss mir das nochmal ansehen. 
Wenn das wirklich optin (also mit Zustimmung des Users) ist, und keine großen Ressourcen frisst würde ich das auch gerne mal testen. 

Ich bin mit solchen Dingen aber etwas vorsichtig. Datenschutz und so... Die SW kann viel, aber vieles davon darf sie nicht können...


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Es gibt so eine Funktion.
> Die kann wohl auch push Nachrichten senden - wenn der User zustimmt.
> 
> Ich muss mir das nochmal ansehen.
> ...



Ich habe das jetzt mal aktiviert.
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht dahinter gestiegen wie es funktioniert...


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Juni 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt mal aktiviert.
> Allerdings bin ich noch nicht dahinter gestiegen wie es funktioniert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54982


Erstmal vielen Dank dafür. Das Problem ist jetzt nur, wo wird das aktiviert? Habe gerade mal die Einstellungen durchgesehen und nichts passendes gefunden.
Ach ja, Antwort auf Deine PN folgt noch stecke gerade mitten im Projektwechsel.


----------



## Markus (18 Juni 2021)

Push Nachrichten gehen jetzt.
Ich hatte das in den Rechten der Usergruppe noch deaktiviert.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 Juni 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Push Nachrichten gehen jetzt.
> Ich hatte das in den Rechten der Usergruppe noch deaktiviert.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!


Kann ich bestätigen, läuft, habe gerade meine erste Push-Nachricht erhalten.


----------



## hucki (24 Juni 2021)

Können die heutigen Geburtstage wieder auf der Startseite des Forums angezeigt werden?
Vlt. im Umfeld der zurzeit aktiven (Team-) Mitglieder-Felder?


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juni 2021)

... zumal es den Kalender nicht mehr gibt (oder habe ich ihn nur noch nicht gefunden? Auch die Karte, in der sich die Mitglieder eintragen konnten fand ich gar nicht übel).


----------



## hucki (24 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... zumal es den Kalender nicht mehr gibt


Die Geburtstage werden zumindest auf der verlinkten Seite für die Mitglieder ganz oben in der Titelleiste angezeigt.
Muss man aber halt gezielt hingehen. 
Auf der Startseite hat man doch eher 'ne Chance, es auch so mitzubekommen.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juli 2021)

Die Beitrags-Anzeige im neuen Forum hat verschiedene für mich ärgerliche (aber bestimmt gut gemeinte  ) neue automatische Macken, z.B.
"meine Katze(n)" wird zu "meine Katze"
"MyArray[i]" wird zu "MyArray_" (das [i] verschwindet!)

MyArray <-- hier steht eigentlich MyArray[i] , doch das [i] wird als BBCode für "kursiv" interpretiert, und ab da funktioniert z.B. der Textfarbe-Button nicht mehr richtig (es wird fast die ganze Zeile eingefärbt und nicht nur die Markierung  und der Beitragseditor schmuggelt bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten selbständig [/I]- und auch [I]-Tags in den Beitragstext oder ändert [i] zu [I]._

Gerade in einem Programmiererforum ist es ärgerlich, wenn man "[i]" nicht in normalem Text verwenden kann, sondern nur in Code-Boxen oder innerhalb von [PLAIN]- und [ICODE]-BBCodes. *Kann man vielleicht einstellen, daß der BBCode für kursiv [I] nur bei Großbuchstabe-I als BBCode interpretiert wird und mit Kleinbuchstabe-i nicht?* Gerade neue User kennen/verwenden nicht die Code-Box für ihre Code-Listings und auch nicht die [PLAIN]- und [ICODE]-BBCodes, und so wird jedes [i] unsichtbar und verfälscht den gezeigten Code.

Hinweise:
- der alte BBCode [NOPARSE] heißt jetzt [PLAIN]
- mit dem BBCode [ICODE] kann man Programmcode in Fließtext einfügen, z.B. `MyArray[i] := 0;` und dann verschwindet das [i] auch nicht.

Doof finde ich auch, wenn man im Beitrags-Editor auf BBCode-Anzeige umschaltet (mit dem [ ]-Button), daß dann das Beitrags-Editor-Formatierungs-Menü komplett deaktiviert wird. So musste ich für diesen Beitrag hier unzählige Male zwischen beiden Anzeigen hin-und-her-schalten. Ich fand es früher besser, als die Formatierungs-Buttons auch in der BBCode-Ansicht weiter funktionierten.

PS: Ich vermisse, daß man innerhalb der [CODE]- und [ICODE]-Tags einzelne Textteile farbig formatieren kann. Die [COLOR]-Tags funktionieren da nicht.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (4 September 2021)

Im Betragseditor gibt es den Button "Textfarbe", mit dem man Text einfärben kann. Da erscheint eine Auswahlliste mit 26 "Designerfarben" 🤮 Will man da eine andere Farbe (z.B. eine einfache Grundfarbe Rot/Grün/Blau/...) haben, dann muß man manuell den hexadezimalen RGB-Farbcode der Farbe eingeben, für ein "richtiges" Rot z.B. "FF0000"
Kann man die Auswahlliste irgendwie anpassen oder noch einen zusätzlichen Button zu einem visuellen Auswahl-Dialog aus einer Farb-Palette einbinden?
Ich fände es sinnvoller, wenn da die 16 Programmierer-Grundfarben und vielleicht noch 5 Grau-Stufen und meinetwegen die 5 Designerfarben der Saison  voreingestellt wären.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (4 September 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Will man da eine andere Farbe (z.B. eine einfache Grundfarbe Rot/Grün/Blau/...) haben, dann muß man manuell den hexadezimalen RGB-Farbcode der Farbe eingeben, für ein "richtiges" Rot z.B. "FF0000"


Ist das denn nicht einfach genug?
Zum Glück passt die Reihenfolge RGB (eine andere Reihenfolge würde mich zugegebenermassen irre machen  ).


PN/DP schrieb:


> ... die 16 Programmierer-Grundfarben und vielleicht noch 5 Grau-Stufen und meinetwegen die 5 Designerfarben der Saison  voreingestellt wären.


Ich weiss nicht, an welche 16 "Programmierer-Grundfarben" Du denkst, Harald.
Dies wäre meine Auswahl (12 Farben, schwarz, weiss und zwei "Dunkelweiss"-Stufen, aber keine saisonalen Designerfarben):


> * 1 testtext FF0000
> 2 testtext 00FF00
> 3 testtext 0000FF
> 4 testtext FFFF00
> ...


Weiss sieht man hier leider kaum (ist fast wie mit der "Schweizer Kriegsflagge": weisses Kreuz auf weissem Grund  )


----------



## PN/DP (4 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, an welche 16 "Programmierer-Grundfarben" Du denkst, Harald.


Ich meinte die VGA-Palette (kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner aller VGA-Grafikkarten und Bildschirme) = HTML Grundfarben
s.a. Farbtabellen: VGA-Farben und Wikipedia: Grundfarben und Mischfarben ersten Grades

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (4 September 2021)

Danke, Harald. Wieder etwas dazugelernt:
"Alle grauen Farben können auch mit „e“ geschrieben werden, Gerüchten zufolge, weil sich die Menschen bei HP die richtige Schreibweise nicht merken konnten."
Das macht doch HP wieder so richtig sympathisch!  
Ist eigentlich überliefert, ob der GrayCode auch in GreyCode umbenannt werden darf? Frank Gray kann sich ja nicht mehr dagegen wehren.


----------



## Wincctia (11 September 2021)

Hallo Beisamme, 

bei mir schiebt sich seit heute immer so ein Werbebanner ins Bild. ist leider zie nervig weil beim Scrollen da bleibt. Ist das bei euch auch so bin am Handy mit IOS und Safari Online.

Gruß Tia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2021)

hast du dich mal Angemeldet?
Ansonsten hat es Markus so eingerichtet, 
das nur das übliche Werbebanner ganz oben
oder ganzunten das Google Banner eingeblendet wird.


----------



## Wincctia (11 September 2021)

Hallo rostiger Nagel, 

Denke schon das ich angemeldet bin kann ja auch über meinen Nick Beiträge schreibe. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2021)

Bei mir kommt seit heute auch so ein komischer Werbebanner der mir die Navigationsleiste verdeckt. Android Handy



Und ja, ich bin angemeldet

PS:
Auch wenn ich ihn hochklappe verdeckt er die Navileiste zur Hälfte und er klappt sich auch selbstständig wieder auf.


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> bei mir schiebt sich seit heute immer so ein Werbebanner ins Bild.


Meinst Du so etwas, tia?



Finde ich irgendwie - abgesehen von der nach rechts zunehmenden Parallaxe - ganz niedlich.


----------



## Wincctia (12 September 2021)

Hallo Heinileini, 

nein bei mir sieht es so wie bei DeltaMikeAir aus. Bin auch zu 100% angemeldet schreib ja auch öfters Beiträge. 

@Markus evtl kannst du hier mal Licht ins Dunkel brIngen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Heinileini,
> 
> nein bei mir sieht es so wie bei DeltaMikeAir aus. Bin auch zu 100% angemeldet schreib ja auch öfters Beiträge.
> 
> @Markus evtl kannst du hier mal Licht ins Dunkel brIngen


Ja, auf dem Handy behindert es die Navigation sehr...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2021)

Ich sehe nix mehr


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2021)

Ich habe das auch, mobil kommt es von oben und
auf den Rechner von unten. Da muss @Markus noch mal
ran. Das ist wirklich nervig.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 September 2021)

Ich nutze Firefox mobil, ohne AddOns, ich habe keinerlei Probleme... ich habe fix Werbung am oberen Seitenrand, die mit der Seite wegscrollt.


----------



## JSEngineering (13 September 2021)

Habe die Nacht eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, daß ein Nutzer eine Unterhaltung starten möchte. Mit Klick auf den Link in der Mail sagt das Forum aber, daß eine solche nicht existiert.
Kann eine Unterhaltung gelöscht werden?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Habe die Nacht eine Benachrichtigung erhalten, daß ein Nutzer eine Unterhaltung starten möchte. Mit Klick auf den Link in der Mail sagt das Forum aber, daß eine solche nicht existiert.
> Kann eine Unterhaltung gelöscht werden?


Die habe ich auch erhalten ( Inhalt: "Hey " ), vermutlich noch viele andere.
Es wird wohl ein Spammer gewesen sein dessen Account schnell gelöscht wurde.


----------



## JSEngineering (13 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch erhalten ( Inhalt: "Hey " ), vermutlich noch viele andere.
> Es wird wohl ein Spammer gewesen sein dessen Account schnell gelöscht wurde.


Korrekt, der Betreff gab mir auch zu denken, aber naja, kann ja auch mal an der Software liegen, dachte: frag mal lieber 
Dann scheint die Spam-Erkennung aber ja gut zu funktionieren 👍


----------



## Markus (14 September 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Beisamme,
> 
> bei mir schiebt sich seit heute immer so ein Werbebanner ins Bild. ist leider zie nervig weil beim Scrollen da bleibt. Ist das bei euch auch so bin am Handy mit IOS und Safari Online.
> 
> Gruß Tia



Hallo,
das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bei mir taucht es erst seid heute auf, aber noch sehr unregelmäßig.
Ich war das nicht.
Scheinbar will sich dieses Goggleding selbst optimieren.
Ich mach das wieder weg.
Werbung ist ja ok, aber das ist wirklich penetrant und nervig - sorry!


----------



## Markus (14 September 2021)

Sollte in 1-2 Stunden nicht mehr vorkommen.
Falls doch, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 September 2021)

Bei mir auf dem Handy ist es nun weg. Danke 😊


----------



## Wincctia (14 September 2021)

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch weg Danke!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hinweise:
> - der alte BBCode [NOPARSE] heißt jetzt [/COLOR]
> - mit dem BBCode [COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 255)][ICODE][/COLOR] kann man Programmcode in Fließtext einfügen, z.B. [ICODE]MyArray[i] := 0;[/ICODE] und dann verschwindet das [i] auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Für Interessierte,

ich habe gestern zufällig hier auf der Seite folgende Infoseiten gefunden ( unter Hilfe und Impressum ).
Dort sind die BB-Codes usw. schön erklärt:
https://www.sps-forum.de/help/bb-codes/
https://www.sps-forum.de/help/smilies/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2021)

Was mir eben noch aufgefallen ist, diese Profilnachrichten werden immer noch auf der Startseite angezeigt ( aber nur wenn man nicht angemeldet ist ).


----------



## hucki (5 Januar 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ich möchte wieder *Danke* sagen können.


Fehlt mir nach wie vor.
Vlt. gibt's ja doch mal noch ein passendes Icon für die mittlerweile längere "LIKE"-Auswahlreihe.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Januar 2022)

Also bei mtb-news was auch Xenforo nutzt gibt es "Hilfreich".


----------



## hucki (8 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also bei mtb-news was auch Xenforo nutzt gibt es "Hilfreich".


Für mich persönlich ist so ein "Danke" erst einmal wertungsfrei über den Inhalt des Beitrags, was ich von "like" oder leider auch "hilfreich" nicht gerade behaupten kann.

Und ich möchte mich halt gern auch für *Antworten auf meine Fragen/Bitten* bedanken, die mir vielleicht nicht unbedingt weiter geholfen haben.
Einfach weil derjenige sich nun mal zumindest die "Mühe" des Antwortens bzw. den Versuch des Helfens gemacht hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2022)

Anscheinend gibt es kein „Danke“ Emoji


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Januar 2022)

Allem Anschein nach sind aber viele Emojis dabei, um das TIA-Portal zu beschreiben.


----------



## hucki (9 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es kein „Danke“ Emoji



Früher war das ja der Daumen hoch:



Da stand dann halt kein Facebook-"like" daneben, sondern das SPS-Forum-"Danke" und vor allem für all die älteren Beiträge wäre das IMHO auch immer noch die bessere Beschreibung.
Und dann passt auch das "hilfreich" als weitere Alternative sehr gut mit in diese Auswahlreihe.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach sind aber viele Emojis dabei, um das TIA-Portal zu beschreiben.


Und es sind so viele doppelt aufgeführt, aber man kann ja nie genug davon haben, um das TIA-Portal zu beschreiben.


----------



## Markus (23 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist so ein "Danke" erst einmal wertungsfrei über den Inhalt des Beitrags, was ich von "like" oder leider auch "hilfreich" nicht gerade behaupten kann.
> 
> Und ich möchte mich halt gern auch für *Antworten auf meine Fragen/Bitten* bedanken, die mir vielleicht nicht unbedingt weiter geholfen haben.
> Einfach weil derjenige sich nun mal zumindest die "Mühe" des Antwortens bzw. den Versuch des Helfens gemacht hat.



Hi,

ich habe mich dazu mal etwas umgeschaut.

Grundsätzlich Teile ich deine Meinung.
Das "Danke" war auch eine kleine Distanzierung zum "Facebooklike", das ja durchaus kontrovers gesehen wird.

Klar kann ich das ändern.
Jede Änderung an der Basissoftware bringt allerdings Konsequenzen mit sich.
In erster Linie das Thema Updates... Was muss bei einem Update dann wieder manuell gepflegt werden und was wird unter umständen inkompatibel. Ich durfte in fast 20 Jahren SPS-Forum schon ein paar mal erfahren was das bedeutet...
Die "Danke" vom alten VB konnten nicht einfach mit "Hausmitteln" in das neue XF übernommen werden, da musste sich selbst drum kümmern.

Ich verstehe warum manche eine Abneigung gegen "Like" haben.
Allerdings ist es erst mal nur ein Wort, das technisch gesehen seinen Zweck sehr gut erfüllt.

Um es abzukürzen:
Ich möchte das nach Abwägung von Nutzen und Konsequenzen so lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2022)

Noch mal zur Forum´s Hauptseite unter "Aktuelles". Dort stehen immer noch diese dubiosen "Neueste Profilnachrichten".
Irgendwie steht dort doch auch nur Käse. Und das Feld kommt auch nur, wenn man nicht im Forum angemeldet ist.
In #83 hatte ich es schon einmal erwähnt. Ist dieses Fenster nicht löschenswert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

Wie wäre es, in der Rubrik "Automatisierung" noch eine Kategorie "TwinCat" einzuführen.
TwinCat hat zwar nicht die riesen Marktanteile aber ich würde sagen es ist die Nr. 2 hinter Siemens.
Evtl. noch eine Kategorie Raspberry oder IOT? Nur mal als Diskussionsanstoß


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, in der Rubrik "Automatisierung" noch eine Kategorie "TwinCat" einzuführen.
> TwinCat hat zwar nicht die riesen Marktanteile aber ich würde sagen es ist die Nr. 2 hinter Siemens.
> Evtl. noch eine Kategorie Raspberry oder IOT? Nur mal als Diskussionsanstoß



IMHO Codesys als Hauptforum mit den Unterforen: V2.x, V3.x, TwinCat usw. mit den entsprechenden Präfixen.
Halt analog zum Siemensforum.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> mit den Unterforen: V2.x, V3.x, TwinCat usw. mit den entsprechenden Präfixen


Es gibt halt sehr viele CoDeSys Varianten.... wo fängt man da an und wo hört man auf.


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt halt sehr viele CoDeSys Varianten.... wo fängt man da an und wo hört man auf.


Ins Kleinste würde ich da jetzt nicht gehen.
Bei Siemens wird ja auch nicht nach TIA V10.5, TIA V11 ... unterteilt.

Halt da, wo es schon große Unterschiede gibt und daher eine Splittung auch sinnvoll ist.
(Ich hab' das hier im Forum so verstanden, dass es bei V2.x zu V3.x fast so ähnlich wie bei Siemens von Classic zu TIA ist.)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2022)

Es sieht so aus als CoDeSys als ein Werbepartner Sub-Forum, genaueres wird
@Markus sagen können. Wenn Beckhoff nicht dazu bereit ist, kann man ihn
nicht einfach einen unbezahlten Platz bieten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als CoDeSys als ein Werbepartner Sub-Forum, genaueres wird
> @Markus sagen können. Wenn Beckhoff nicht dazu bereit ist, kann man ihn
> nicht einfach einen unbezahlten Platz bieten.


Ich denke auch das es so ist.


----------



## hucki (3 Februar 2022)

Ich dachte, es geht um ein "User helfen User"-Forum für die verschiedenen Codesys-Derivate wie bei Siemens.
Ist natürlich blöd mit der Abgrenzung zu einem Support-Forum, wo es (vor allem) von offizieller Seite Hilfe gibt und diese sich auch prominenter präsentieren kann.


Naja, Markus wird sich sicher einen vernünftigen Weg überlegen.
😁


----------



## Markus (3 Februar 2022)

Schwieriges Thema, ich melde mich dazu.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Februar 2022)

Wenn ich auf der Startseite des SPS Forum auf "neues Thema erstellen" klicke, dann sieht es so aus:



Gehe ich dann auf "neue Beiträge" und klicke auf "Neues Thema erstellen" dann sieht es so aus:
Die Grafiken werden hier nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Februar 2022)

Und wo hast Du Deinen VerbesserungsVorschlag versteckt, Michaël?


----------



## kp400 (19 Februar 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und wo hast Du Deinen VerbesserungsVorschlag versteckt, Michaël?


Wer nen IQ >50 hat, sollte es in den 2 Bildern erkennen ;-)


----------



## Heinileini (19 Februar 2022)

kp400 schrieb:


> Wer nen IQ >50 hat, sollte es in den 2 Bildern erkennen ;-)


Ich erkenne doch einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bildern (vielleicht überschreitet ja mein IQ ganz knapp die magische Grenze von 50%).
Aber meine Glaskugel fühlt sich weiterhin hoffnungslos überfordert.
- Stören Michaël nun die platzfressenden Grafiken/Logos im ersten Bild oder
- ist er dringend auf die im Bild 2 fehlenden (bzw. bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zusammengeschrumpften) Logos angewiesen oder
- besteht er darauf, dass ihn beide Male derselbe Anblick erfreut/stört - egal wie die Darstellung aussieht oder
- hat er einen Vorschlag in petto, der beide gezeigten DarstellungsWeisen gleichermassen in den Schatten stellt?
Na ja, letztere Möglichkeit kann ich wohl ausschliessen, sonst hätte er sie hier sicherlich kundgetan.


----------



## Mrtain (25 Februar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also bei mtb-news was auch Xenforo nutzt gibt es "Hilfreich".
> Anhang anzeigen 58453


Ich fände den "Daumen runter ()" bei der Auswahl auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2022)

Wenn ein Thread für weitere Antworten geschlossen ist, dann gibt es an den Beiträgen keine "Zitieren"-Funktion mehr. Das finde ich nicht gut.

Beispiel: TIA Portal V18 Wunschliste ist geschlosssen (weil neuer Thread TIA Portal V19 Wunschliste)
letzter Beitrag

Zitieren von Beiträgen des geschlossenen Threads für andere Threads ist jedoch möglich, wenn man sich den BBCode mit dem Link umständlich selbst zusammenbastelt und den Beitrag kopiert:


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann mach ich hier mal dicht, damit wir nicht das gleiche in verschiedenen Threads Diskutieren.



Harald


----------



## dekuika (14 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es kein „Danke“ Emoji
> Anhang anzeigen 58454





Können wir aber einführen.


----------



## Heinileini (14 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64949
> 
> Können wir aber einführen.


Das Ding ist ja so riesig, wo willst Du das denn (schmerzlos) einführen?


----------



## dekuika (15 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja so riesig, wo willst Du das denn (schmerzlos) einführen?


Das ist halt ein großes Dankeschön.


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64949
> 
> Können wir aber einführen.


Voll in die Fresse. Ich bin fast rückwärts vom Stuhl gekippt.


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2022)

Kann man irgendwo die blöde automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur im Beitragseditor abschalten? Die produziert bei mir viel mehr Fehler als sie korrigiert 

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo die blöde automatische Rechtschreibkorrektur im Beitragseditor abschalten?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber stellt die nicht der Browser zur Verfügung?


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2022)

Tatsächlich, im Browser kann man das abschalten


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2022)

Wo/Wie kann man den Beitrags-Zeitstempel sehen? (wenn die Forumssoftware unbedingt meint, der genaue Zeitstempel wäre für mich uninteressant, wenn er noch keine Stunde alt ist) 

Harald


----------



## hucki (28 Dezember 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo/Wie kann man den Beitrags-Zeitstempel sehen? (wenn die Forumssoftware unbedingt meint, der genaue Zeitstempel wäre für mich uninteressant, wenn er noch keine Stunde alt ist)
> 
> Harald


Mit der Maus auf der relativen Zeitangabe stehen bleiben.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2022)

Danke. 
Und am Smartphone?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2022)

"früher" gab es mal ganz unten im Forum die Angabe "Es ist jetzt x:xx (UDT + 1:00)" (oder so ähnlich), das finde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Bisschen blöd zum Kopfrechnen (+/- 6:00 ? ), wenn ich wissen will, ob ein Beitrag nur reichlich 1 Stunde oder schon viele Stunden ohne Antwort ist. 

Harald


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der Startseite des SPS Forum auf "neues Thema erstellen" klicke, dann sieht es so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 59288
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte jetzt gehen.


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn ein Thread für weitere Antworten geschlossen ist, dann gibt es an den Beiträgen keine "Zitieren"-Funktion mehr. Das finde ich nicht gut.
> 
> Beispiel: TIA Portal V18 Wunschliste ist geschlosssen (weil neuer Thread TIA Portal V19 Wunschliste)
> letzter Beitrag
> ...



Hallo Harald,

bei mir geht's.
Das liegt daran, dass ich die Rechte habe auch auf geschlossen Threads zu antworten.

Die Frage ist wie sowas sinnvoll umgesetzt werden kann.
Wenn du auf "zitieren" klickst, dann wird das Zitat automatisch in den Beitragseditot eingefügt.
Wohin soll das Zitat wenn der Beitragseditor (wegen geschlossen) nicht da ist?

Es gibt dann ja nur die Option mit der Zwischenablage gefolgt von manuellem einfügen an anderer Stelle, oder?


----------



## Markus (29 Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die Funktion "Multiztat" aktiviert.
Leider löst auch sie nicht das von Harald beschriebene Problem, aber das ist schon ein mächtiges Teil...

Unten rechts in den Beiträgen findet ihr "+Zitat" da könnt ihr Seiten und Threadübergreifend draufklicken.
Abwahl durch erneutes klicken bzw. "-Zitat"

Später beim Editor könnt ihr diese dann über den Button "Zitate einfügen" nochmal bearbeiten und einfügen.

Das habe ich damals bei der Umstellung deaktiviert um euch nicht gleich am Anfang mit zu vielen Neuerungen zu erschlagen.
Aber jetzt dürfte das doch helfen.

Nur in den geschlossenen Threads geht's nicht.

Die Webauswahl "strg+umsch+x" stellt (zumindest in edge) direkt einen Zitirbutton zur Verfügung, aber auch nicht in geschlossenen Beiträgen.
Ich schau mal weiter...


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2022)

Könnte man vielleicht das "zitieren" erlauben, der Beitragseditor hat dann aber keinen Antworten-Button? Damit man wenigstens an den Quelltext des formatierten original-Beitrags herankommt zum kopieren. Oder kann man einen Beitrag kopieren und in einen anderen Beitragseditor (eines anderen Threads) einfügen? (müsste ich mal probieren)
Ich bekomme das Zitieren mit richtigem Zitat-Link aufgrund meiner Forums-Erfahrung zusammengebastelt. Ist aber aufwendig.
Ich möchte halt manchmal einen FAQ-Beitrag teilweise zitieren und nicht nur verlinken.

Harald


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2023)

@PN/DP 
Sieht nicht gut aus...

Es gab diesbezüglich auch schon Anfragen bei XF, die wurden aber nie umgesetzt:








						Lack of interest - Multi-Quote: make it possible to quote closed threads
					

Not that important as there are (from my point of view) more important Quote suggestions already requested, but I do sometimes come across situations that I need to (multi-)quote (parts of) postings from threads that are closed.  This is not possible in Xenforo.  A product like Burning Board...




					xenforo.com
				











						Lack of interest - Add ability to quote from locked threads
					

It would be great to have the ability to quote from posts in locked threads.  There are times when this is useful. For example, in this suggestion:  https://xenforo.com/community/threads/more-payment-gateways-need-alternative-to-paypal.120586/  it was useful to quote from Mike from another post...




					xenforo.com
				




Bei mir geht's, ich habe auch die Rechte auf solche Beiträge zu antworten.
Wir haben ja schonmal über das Thema Links in der Signatur gesprochen.

Vermutlich macht es am meisten Sinn wenn wir eine extra Usergruppe für "Poweruser" machen.
Diese bekommen deutlich mehr Rechte, damit lässt sich das eventuell lösen.

Ich muss jetzt nur noch herausfinden welches der 1388282828 Kreuzchen in der Rechteverwaltung mit das gestattet.

@rostiger Nagel @Blockmove @Ralle 
Könnt ihr auf geschlossen Beiträge antworten bzw. die Zitierfunktion nutzen?


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Um es abzukürzen:
> Ich möchte das nach Abwägung von Nutzen und Konsequenzen so lassen.



Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden.
Da steht jetzt "Danke"


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Forum´s Hauptseite unter "Aktuelles". Dort stehen immer noch diese dubiosen "Neueste Profilnachrichten".
> Irgendwie steht dort doch auch nur Käse. Und das Feld kommt auch nur, wenn man nicht im Forum angemeldet ist.
> In #83 hatte ich es schon einmal erwähnt. Ist dieses Fenster nicht löschenswert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58950



ist jetzt auch weg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel @Blockmove @Ralle
> Könnt ihr auf geschlossen Beiträge antworten bzw. die Zitierfunktion nutzen?





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Test


geht wohl


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2023)

Dazu muß man erst einmal einen geschlossenen Beitrag finden.
Sind die irgendwie gekennzeichnet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dazu muß man erst einmal einen geschlossenen Beitrag finden.


https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/user-des-jahres-nominierung-2022.109994/page-3#post-860981


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2023)

Ja, ich kann zitierten!


----------



## hucki (3 Januar 2023)

Und kann Michael das jetzt als Power-User auch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

hucki schrieb:


> Und kann Michael das jetzt als Power-User auch?


Nein, aber ich für meinen Teil brauche das auch nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (Heute um 18:46)

Neues? Komisches Verhalten mit Google Chrome:
Folgender Link: Handbuch siehe hier

Wenn ich im Forum angemeldet bin, dann führt der Link zum verlinkten Beitrag (#16) - GUT
Wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin, dann springt der Link zum verlinkten Beitrag #16 und scrollt dann zum letzten Beitrag der Seite - SCHLECHT

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (Heute um 19:06)

PS: irgendwie machen jetzt fast alle Links dieses zusätzliche Runterscrollen, wenn man nicht angemeldet ist. Z.B. auch die Links in diesem Beitrag


hucki schrieb:


> Wie von dekuika erwähnt, der gerade Durchgang entspricht üblicherweise der Grundstellung (aus).
> Siehe auch die beiden Bilder im Post #19.
> 
> Mit Lampe AUS werden auch Kreuz-/Wechselschaltung normalerweise gezeichnet, daher der Wechsel der Korrespondierenden zw. S und Ö am 2. Wechselschalter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Vor 2 Minuten)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Forum angemeldet bin, dann führt der Link zum verlinkten Beitrag (#16) - GUT
> Wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin, dann springt der Link zum verlinkten Beitrag #16 und scrollt dann zum letzten Beitrag der Seite - SCHLECHT


Ich nutze auch Chrome, bei mir wird allerdings immer an die richtige Stelle gesprungen und dann nicht runtergescrollt. Also alles wie gewünscht.

Egal ob ich angemeldet bin oder nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Gerade eben)

Gerade noch Mal ohne Login diverse Links zu Beiträgen getestet => keine Probleme, es wird immer der gewünschte Beitrag geladen. Kein scrollen....


----------

